
Ford Cancels $1.6B Plant in Mexico to Make Investment in U.S. Jobs Instead - ourmandave
http://jalopnik.com/ford-cancels-1-6-billion-plant-in-mexico-to-make-inves-1790710697
======
alva
700 new jobs is fantastic news.

